# Might be moving from ATLburb to Charlotte NC... Fort Mill SC...



## KarmaKat (Feb 19, 2010)

Anyone have any tips for Hav owners in Charlotte NC / Fort Mill SC area?

We may be moving there from NW ATL burbs. 

We have been in this house 10+ years, so it is kind of scary to think of moving.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I live in Fort Mill, SC. FM is divided into 2 counties. Lancaster and York. We are in York.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Watch out for the red mud (heehee - sorry Sharlene!)


----------



## KarmaKat (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi Sharlene and Kathy,

I am thinking of Fort Mill, York County, SC (Gold Mill MS, Fort Mill HS) or over by Marvin Ridge area (NC). This is all from internet searching.

Of the Carolinas, I have only been to Myrtle Beach. We stayed at Ocean Lakes CG two times. Love the ocean.

I hope to sneak up there one day soon and get a first hand look. It would ease my worries


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I am halfway between both. Good luck with your move. I wish I was closer to Charlotte or Atlanta.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I think you meant Gold Hill, which I am very close by. Marvin Ridge I am not familar with (have a hunch the locale SE Charlotte which is a nice area too). Let me know if I can help in anyway. Then I can recommend my groomer....I love my groomer....and my vet...and we can have Hav playdates. :eyebrows: Kathy, I won't let her see the "red mud dog" pictures.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

kelrobin said:


> Watch out for the red mud (heehee - sorry Sharlene!)


You are kidding, right? Ever heard of the Georgia Red Clay!


----------



## KarmaKat (Feb 19, 2010)

I would love groomer and vet names . The playdates would be wonderful too! 
Thank you for offering.
Tybee currently goes to an indoor under 20lb play place and loves it. It is very clean, fun and supervised by an excellent trainer and her westies 
Have not posted in a bit. There is so much going on.

We did see some pics of downtown Waxhaw NC. It looked very cute. Fort Mill seems like a good choice too. Maybe more nature and more walkable.

Thanks... off to Red Top Mountain and red clay (just kidding, but it is close to the house.) We go to Kennesaw Mountain for hikes  Still red clay.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

My parents took us to Red Top Mtn. many times to stay in cabins and it was so nice.

Any info on moving yet? You haven't even been to an ATL playdate so how can you decide if you want to move or not? Our playdates are better!!!!


----------



## KarmaKat (Feb 19, 2010)

I love Red Top too  Kennesaw is just closer for day events.

We have yet to do an ATL forum playdate, but Tybee has great fun at MarryMac indoor playtimes. 

We might not move for over a year with the crazy real estate market. 
Love the ATL!

Tracey

I have a funny story about Red Top to share at a future play date


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Both good choices. Waxhaw, NC and Fort Mill, SC are former small but up and coming towns. Waxhaw wanting to escape Mecklenburg County taxes and Fort Mill wishing to escape NC altogether (that would be I).


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

KarmaKat said:


> Anyone have any tips for Hav owners in Charlotte NC / Fort Mill SC area?
> 
> We may be moving there from NW ATL burbs.
> 
> *We have been in this house 10+ years, so it is kind of scary to think of moving*.


I hear you! We have been in our house 9 years (LA) and may be relocating to Birmingham. I am SO stressed out and not something I choose to do at the time. Best wishes for you!


----------



## KarmaKat (Feb 19, 2010)

Mom2Izzo, Are you heading towards Birmingham, Alabama? Many Alabama people here now in Acworth GA. Lots of Auburn magnets on cars. I have only camped in Alabama .

Why is Fort Mill separating more from Charlotte? Husband will work at very south side of Charlotte. Will he be welcome in Fort Mill as a "Charlotte" person? I favor the idea of Fort Mill  Looks nice from GA. Tracey


----------

